
Ask HN: What's some good content for a background/ambient projector display? - neversaydie
I have a spare projector; generic &lt;$100 one, so it does reasonable video and larger displays, but you wouldn&#x27;t want to be reading fine text off it.<p>I&#x27;m considering using it as an always-on background display for &quot;ambient&quot; purposes (more decoration than information radiator) in my home work&#x2F;play&#x2F;create space. Display hitting a wall off to the side, driven by a PC or Raspberry Pi, custom code if necessary.<p>Looking for ideas for content to display on it, beyond the obvious slideshow of random photos or generic nightclub-esque visualizations.<p>Don&#x27;t have anything specific in mind - probably something dynamic, maybe data-driven, connected, more so than pure art. Assume similar tastes and proclivities to the usual HN demographic.<p>Any ideas?
======
vvatsa
[https://www.window-swap.com/](https://www.window-swap.com/)

Open a new Window somewhere else in the world!

